# Carlo Gesualdo instrumental music is small like 3 instrumental piece is there more?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello, i read biography of the dark prince, he was a lutenist, yet no lute from gesualdo emerged only is keyboard music.

A good idea for musicologist, archeologist, would be to find is lute partition , they most be some somewhere?... i hope.He like lute so mutch according to Dennis Mornier an authors, he ask in the middle of the night i quote Gesualdo: what kind of town are we into there no lute , he ask is mens to find him a lute event if it ment 3km walk so i know Gesualdo lute music most exist.

The best effort for instrumental gesualdo was made by a notorious guitarist virtuoso, name Noel Akchoté, all is madrigals from 1-6 , guitar laden of course?

It's cool, but it have some minor flaws, like sometime you listen an ear outside noise pollution, since it was recorded outside, & a guitar is a guitar, we all whant to ear is lute music , us fans of gesualdo music ,since we heard his short output of keyboard pieces and we are starving for more gesualdo.

I also would like to recommended this cd : Gesualdo on ECM new serie ,as it contain 2 splendid orchestration of gesualdo work : Moro lasso( for string orchestra and also O crux benedicta.

So what your cue on this, are there fragment of partition of lute , or lute music by gesualdo never published or lost?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have a look here

https://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg29316.html


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's Paola Erdas playing something which is attributed to Gesualdo


----------

